# 3 Day Pass



## meathelmet (Aug 4, 2008)

My wonderful wife has given me a 3 day pass for my birthday. Any suggestions in Ohio? I would be willing to go out of state but I want to fish immediately! I was thinking the Mad River or some of the rivers in Cleveland? What would you guys suggest? My first choice would be for trout but I am open for any game fish....heck 3 day pass who cares?


----------



## lorainfly24 (Jun 21, 2014)

if your bday is this time of year then I would be definitely thinking about carp fishing. I always wanted a whole day to walk a very long distance on a river to see how many I could spot, stalk, and catch. Then probably the Mad as far as trout goes in Ohio for a day. Then maybe smallies in the Grand river. But if your really looking for good trout fishing this time of year I would probably head out of state.


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Should've asked for a 3 day hall pass instead 
Just kidding....
I'm actually going to try Cold Creek over the upcoming weekend. That might be an option. Have you ever fished there before?


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

I'd probably head to Michigan around the sleeping bear dunes national park region. If you left first thing in the morning you would be fishing early afternoon. Lots of camping, beautiful forests and rivers and plenty of options to target.


----------



## JohnD (Sep 11, 2007)

Lunker, please let us know where you ended up and how it was. I am especially interested in hearing more about Clear Creek.


----------



## meathelmet (Aug 4, 2008)

lunker23 said:


> Should've asked for a 3 day hall pass instead
> Just kidding....
> I'm actually going to try Cold Creek over the upcoming weekend. That might be an option. Have you ever fished there before?


Hall pass .....LOL

I can definitly save my fishing pass for the fall but I need the break and as long as I am fishing I am pretty much content.


----------



## meathelmet (Aug 4, 2008)

ejsell said:


> I'd probably head to Michigan around the sleeping bear dunes national park region. If you left first thing in the morning you would be fishing early afternoon. Lots of camping, beautiful forests and rivers and plenty of options to target.


I fish and camp at Ludington often and that is on my list again as well but willing to hit the Manistee or rifle rivers


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

I fished Bear creek last fall, it runs into the lower Manistee. We didn't have much luck on that day but we were told it has a large population of trout. The lower Platte through the National forest was a lot of fun and would be great for a yak or canoe but probably pretty crowded in the summer. And the Betsie River from Benzonia to the bay in Frankfort. I stayed at the Rustic Resort right on the Betsie the last two falls, great access to the river.


----------



## meathelmet (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks I will definitely check these out especially the Rustic resort


----------

